# What Battery ???



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok guys what small battery do you guys use to power your finder .??
I found some 12v batteries at Radio Shack $30 rechargables Thanks for your help.


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

I heard some good reviews of torqmaster mini. But I bought a cheap 12v from amazon. Have had the chance to test it tho

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Cabales has their battery with charger on sale for $28 in the bargain cave.....


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll check that out Thanks for the info
Wish I lived closer to Cabelas I think.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought a 12v deer feeder battery for my fish finder. Its 7 amp hours and weighs 4lbs. I have had it out twice now with the fish finder running 90 percent of the time and its still reading over 1/2 charge....and i have a power drinking fish finder. Humminbird 346c di. Its a color down imaging unit. Perfect for a yak. 

I bought it from bass pro with a charger for around 35 bucks....but i use my regular battery charger to trickle charge it. The battery itself may only be 25 or 30 dollars.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I picked up two 12v 8ah SLA batteries and a charger for around $50 on eBay.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I use this battery- its easy to use, easy to charge, easy in and out of my kayak. I put velcro on the little tupperware case I keep it it and then in the bottom of my yak. Doesn't move. Would highly recommend this little humminbird!

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...gclid=CNzJ2-Xa_bUCFYk7MgodlDUAhw#.UUKMJByG2So

by the way, no need to buy it from wherever this site is, but thats the same type. And, I paid $40 a year ago for it.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I use this one. Works great, long lasting, have had it for two years no issues. Priced online $28 as mentioned below


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

The seller I got my batteries from, on eBay, is chromebattery. They have good deals, good customer service and I can't say anything bad about the batteries, they work! I ended up contacting them through eBay, but they put together a package deal for me and I ordered it direct.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks guys for the update on the batteries


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey stuhly. I got my battery from gander mtn. Its a 12v deer feeder battery by wild game innovations. Works great and only paid $25 for it...we'll have to get out this year with these native yaks..


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice , Thanks will be looking at these soon. I have my Lowrance Elite 4 now


----------



## bobberhead2 (Mar 14, 2010)

Just installed an Elite 4 tonight used 8 double A's batteries seems to run fine. Heading to mogadore in the morning for a test run.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm jealous. I have to work

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

My son had a powerwheels f150 the got the plastic gears stripped. So after picking up my FF last night. I got home, and after some thinking about ways to power it i decided to check out the battery in his little truck. It was a 12v. so I cut the wires coming in. It has a slide into the battery connector, no clips. I already had the charger for it. Connected it to my FF and it fired right up. cost me 0$


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i'm just using a lead acid battery from an old UPS unit. i did a battery test and and it ran with the transducer plugged in for over 24 hours with the illumination on high.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok ! Well I called the Hobby Store and they had 12 volt starting batteries that they
use to start there gas planes and boats with . $20 just like the cabela battery. 7 AH 
dry cell rechargeable .


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Our Walmart has the 7a 12 volt deer feeder batt similar to cabelas for $22. I found them the day after mine from cabelas showed up to the house.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

The wally World in my neck of the woods did not have any at all.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Seasonal I would assume. I doubt they would keep them around long once they get rid of the deer feeders.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I called Gander Mnt. and they keep them year round for the feeders. Oh well . I found one
Thanks For the help and ideas Folks.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

I bought this feeder battery at Gander Mountain three years ago and still going strong.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

How long should I have to charge this battery before using it. Right now it will not turn on
my fish finder but a small 9volt will. thanks


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

It shouldnt take long on a new battery. What kind of charger are you using?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

